# Magnavox BR Player WIFI Problem.



## tele1962 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi, can anyone please advise on a problem i have with this player:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Magnavox-MBP5210-F7-Wi-Fi-Blu-ray-Disc-Player/17327920?findingMethod=rr

It has stopped connecting to my WiFi network and i am clueless as to what the problem is.:dontknow:

Thanks
Barry.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

tele1962 said:


> Hi, can anyone please advise on a problem i have with this player:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Magnavox-MBP5210-F7-Wi-Fi-Blu-ray-Disc-Player/17327920?findingMethod=rr
> 
> ...


Magnavox and problem go hand and hand, like kids and candy. The Magnavox brand is no longer American and is made by ultra low budget, cut all corners Funai who markets their wares under old well known names of defunct companies from yesteryear. IF the problem isn't a shoddy made BD player, then it might be your WEP/WPA key, a lack of an IP address from the DHCP server (in the router), lack of signal, or a few other things. If that doesnt solve your issues, check to see if its still returnable to wal-mart, then rush back there asap and get a refund. Problem solved?


Both these are about the same price as the Magnavox. One does 3D and one doesn't for a few dollars less. Online prices are going to be much lower.
http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/DMP-BD77
http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/DMP-BDT310

(sorry, dont mean to sound harsh, but i've seen more than my share of issues with Funai)


----------



## tele1962 (Mar 7, 2012)

8086 said:


> Magnavox and problem go hand and hand, like kids and candy. The Magnavox brand is no longer American and is made by ultra low budget, cut all corners Funai who markets their wares under old well known names of defunct companies from yesteryear. IF the problem isn't a shoddy made BD player, then it might be your WEP/WPA key, a lack of an IP address from the DHCP server (in the router), lack of signal, or a few other things. If that doesnt solve your issues, check to see if its still returnable to wal-mart, then rush back there asap and get a refund. Problem solved?
> 
> 
> Both these are about the same price as the Magnavox. One does 3D and one doesn't for a few dollars less. Online prices are going to be much lower.
> ...


Thanks for the advice , but i should have said i live in the UK and purchased it as a cheap region "A" player when i was visiting the US last year.:doh:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

tele1962 said:


> Thanks for the advice , but i should have said i live in the UK and purchased it as a cheap region "A" player when i was visiting the US last year.:doh:


You can always purchase American market electronics on the web and have them shipped to the UK; but that is a great idea though to pick one up while you are here and defeat the crazy region coding.


----------



## tele1962 (Mar 7, 2012)

8086 said:


> You can always purchase American market electronics on the web and have them shipped to the UK; but that is a great idea though to pick one up while you are here and defeat the crazy region coding.


Any idea who does this and how much does it cost?

Thanks.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

tele1962 said:


> Any idea who does this and how much does it cost?
> 
> Thanks.



What ever it costs on ebay. Here in the US, we have a few sites that sell Japanese Domestic Market Electronics for a considerable markup. Ebay would be cheaper.


----------

